# Kann nicht mit Steam Guthaben bezahlen



## jensi251 (26. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
ich wollte mir das X3 Terran War Pack kaufen, aber es kommt immer Ein Fehler ist aufgetreten. Kauf gescheitert.
Bitte wenden Sie sich an den Steam-Support. Das geht nun schon seit gestern 19 Uhr so. Ich habe 10€ Guthaben aufgeladen, per PSC. Meine Steam Support Anfrage wurde anscheinend gelöscht, da keine Fragen mehr offen sind.
Ich bin am verzweifeln. Da möchte ich einmal etwas kaufen und es geht nicht. Dreckiges Steam Zeug.


Ich hoffe auf schnelle Antworten bevor es zu spät ist.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (26. Dezember 2011)

Warum überweist du auch von der PSC nach Steam?
Du kannst doch auch so mit PSC zahlen. 
Es kann sein das es noch nicht verbucht ist wegen der Weihnachtstage, kann ich aber nicht zu 100% sagen.


----------



## jensi251 (26. Dezember 2011)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort.

Ich habe es am 20.12 aufgeladen. Und laut PSC ist das Guthaben auch dort eingegangen.

Warum? Einfach so, damit ich im Notfall noch was als Reserve bei Steam habe. Die 50€ PSC habe ich so aufgebraucht.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (26. Dezember 2011)

Dann kannst du doch auch den Code aufbewahren? 

Das ist ja wie als würde ich zur Bank gehen, etwas einzahlen und dann gegenüber bei Saturn mit Karte zahlen.


----------



## jensi251 (26. Dezember 2011)

Ja,
aber jetzt ist es zu spät. Aufgrund dieser Ereignisse werde ich nie mehr Steam Guthaben aufladen.

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 27.12.2011 um 09:50 ----------

Das ist ja wohl ne Frechheit, jetzt hat Steam mir das auf einmal nach nem Support Ticket doch gekauft, und zwar für 9,99€ statt zum alten Preis von 4,99€.
Was eine Abzocke.


----------

